# Which 4G Modem to buy that will work in Brazil?



## jamiekennerley

Hi guys,

I'm coming back to Brazil end of the month (I spend a lot of time in Paraty). I have a mobile internet plan there and I figure I may as well try to use the 4G option this time (if it works!).

Can anyone recommend a decent 4G modem/mifi thing that I can buy here in the UK and will work well in Brazil? 

Countries works with different bandwidths, and even looking at the tech spec it's tricky to be sure, but I _think _that the HUAWEI E5372 might/should work well...

I've tried to find out which 4G modem the Brazilian operators sell to their customers - to see if I could just buy one here - but I can't get any specific make/model numbers from their websites.

Any advice would be really helpful. Thanks!

JK


----------



## warlock233

Hi,

Here's a list of all officially certified 4G equipment in Brazil (it also includes regular cell phones):

Untitled Document

It would be best if you could buy a device which is listed in there. If the device is not listed there, it doesn't mean it won't work, but you won't be sure until you test it. The 4G in Brazil uses the 2.5Ghz frequency (I know in the US they use the 700Mhz range and devices bought there usually don't work here).

In my opinion, it would be even better if you could wait and buy it here. Since you will need a 4G plan from one of the available providers, maybe you can get the modem directly from them. Sometimes if you get a contract, they will even give you the modem for free. Take a look here:

https://vivointernet.com.br/internet-movel/

Cheers


----------



## jamiekennerley

Thanks so much for this.

My current contract is with Vivo, and I was thinking maybe it's best to just buy one there. I do have a 3G one already, it's just that where we're based in Paraty the signal is pretty hit and miss - often non-existent - so I thought maybe I'd try 4G, as it's in our plan, and apparently Paraty is one of the 4G spots in Brazil.

Anyway, Vivo signal is gradually getting better all the time, so could be then we get there next month it'll have expanded even more into the mato and the current modem won't be such a bind. Let's see!

Thanks again.


----------



## warlock233

From my experience with TIM it seems the 3G and 4G networks are completely separated from one another, so your assumption is right... I guess you should give it a try if VIVO says Paraty is supposed to be covered by 4G.

Good luck!


----------



## Murray1930

I've bought dongles/mifi's in the UK which have worked in Brazil.
However I would suggest you buy one from Vivo.
The problem in Brazil is that the coverage is poor if you live outside a city. 
I live at the beach and the signal is poor.
Its also not cheap.
Tony


----------

